# new to pier fishing



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

hey all, not from these parts and only ever fished freshwater. i went to the okaloosa island pier saturday night and got skunked all night, was there from 8-11:30. was using a small dead mullet on a #6 hook..had around 12 inches of leader then my weight and was fishing off the bottom near the end of the pier.

So my question is what is a good bait/setup to use.......really not fishing for any particular fish, but would like to hook some reds!


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

i have always had luck with walking up and down the pier looking for them freelining live baits. i use to go out there before work and catch those reds its my favorite fish to fish for out there. sometimes use split shots to get it down to the bottom faster. i use a 7'6 ft penn battle 65lb braid because a lot of times they like to head straight under the pier. i use a 50 Lb fluro leader about 18 to 20 inches no swivel straight to braid 4/0 hook is what i use sometimes 3/0 . the live baits is what ever i can get them to bite some days they wont take anything. live cigar minnows work normally sometimes you have to smack em on the ground to paralyzed him so the reds can catch em easier lol but i have caught them on small hardtails, pinfish, croakers, and moonpies . alewives every now and then. for baitfishing use a sibiki or a gold hook setup . hope this helps any other questions let me know .


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I have written a book specifically on how to fish are local Gulf piers. I have sold near 1000 of them and would be glad to sell you one. Just pm me with your address and I will send you the information.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

reelthrill said:


> I have written a book specifically on how to fish are local Gulf piers. I have sold near 1000 of them and would be glad to sell you one. Just pm me with your address and I will send you the information.
> Thanks,
> Mike


hey i believe im still too new to the forum and cannot PM yet....could you send me a PM or email with some info on your book!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I just sent you another pm with the necessary info.
Thanks,


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

If you really wanna learn how to pier fish you need a boat, kayak or surf board if thats all you got and get as close as possible to the pier. It gives you a much better perspective and those pier fisherman will kindly show you what rigs they are fishing with. You would be surprised how many guys fish without hooks and just use a lead weight:thumbsup:


----------



## brian4 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello , my name is Brian , I noticed you have a book about pier fishing , I want to start pier fishing , pensacola beach pier , ft. pickins pier to start .. again , im new to pier fishing , i fished alot yrs. ago .. freshwater.. i am in pensacola
I'd appreciate any help..
Thanks , Brian


----------



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

hello Mike, I would like to get one of your books. I just moved to the pcola are from Ga and just started to pick up fishing.


----------

